# not to bad for once



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> Looked at and bid the updating of the electrical systems/
> 
> owner wants the 60 amps panels replaced with new 100 amp ones. Yet he is bulking at fixing the other issues and complete re wiresof each unit


I did not see anything that could not be fixed. What was your bid?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

32k for re wire new services. new devices etc
working on reducing it for what the owner wants done


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

heavysparky said:


> 32k for re wire new services. new devices etc
> working on reducing it for what the owner wants done


So, breaking it down you are charging for four weeks labor at $100.00 dollars per hour. Am I close. And, forty hour weeks.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Is this in Mexico? :001_huh:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Not in mexico. But in an area where there is a lot of hackery


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

RIVETER said:


> So, breaking it down you are charging for four weeks labor at $100.00 dollars per hour. Am I close. And, forty hour weeks.


figure 3 weeks. plus permit fees, disposables . helper labor , etc


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Looks like IN is on par w/VT vintage electrical Heavy one. 

Be it a sale, fire marshal, or some large load introduced, it's always a _'where to start'_ scenario

We find the tree analogy works well , _ya can't add branches if ya don't have a strurdy trunk to begin with...._:no::whistling2:


~CS~


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> We find the tree analogy works well , _ya can't add branches if ya don't have a sturdy trunk to begin with....
> 
> ~CS~_


_

I like that.

You can't add good to bad. If someone else says they can, they can have the job._


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I think I could do that service for $6k to $8K. What is the rest for? 24 grand to change devices?


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I think I could do that service for $6k to $8K. What is the rest for? 24 grand to change devices?


 profit 

Re do every unit. Start from scratch in basement. Etc


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> I did not see anything that could not be fixed. What was your bid?


Looks like a lot of over-fusing going on. I doubt if there is that many 20 amp circuits, per unit.
Does the bid include new appliance circuits in each unit? :001_huh:


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> owner wants the 60 amps panels replaced with new 100 amp ones


 
That's a cake job, you never have to move more than 10 feet.

And the trough gives you a nice place to set your beer while you work.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> Looks like a lot of over-fusing going on. I doubt if there is that many 20 amp circuits, per unit.
> Does the bid include new appliance circuits in each unit? :001_huh:


everything up to code. New meter sockets and drop?


----------



## Jhellwig (Jun 18, 2014)

I thought the panel for the unit had to be accessible by the occupants? Or is it? I could be wrong.

It looks like 32k would double the value of the place.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

heavysparky said:


> profit
> 
> Re do every unit. Start from scratch in basement. Etc


So you are rewiring 7 or 8 units for $24K? So much for your profit.


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

Why are units 5 and 6 switched around??


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

g-alberta said:


> Why are units 5 and 6 switched around??


no clue. seemed strange to me also.

The city wants to convert the overhead to an underground. so they will handle that part and all new sockets


----------

